# updated [Guide] Showcase/Fascinate cooming soon pls view draft



## bwarman18 (Mar 5, 2013)

Updated and most recent user here

Not responsible for the following:

>damage of phone by data of malfunction
>all information leading up to and completing phone modications.
>EVERYTHING IS AT YOUR OWN RISK
>please feel free to ask or answer questions

Now that we can continue. Let me start off by saying everything mentioned in this forum is mainly trial and error.
The majority of information is scattered here and there with no resent help from the fascinate/showcase user's. 
So this forum is for those fascinate/showcase owners who tried to swim but upgraded, gave up,got stuck and finally to those new user's who have acquired one of the two phones.

Original Phone
•Straight Talk (Galaxy S showcase)
•Baseband Version (SCH-s950c.01)
•Radio (FE.13)
**Original Build is unknown do to the fact, that the original ROM was not backed up at all ** ( failed to follow procedure's posted on this site)
**PLEASE BACK UP SHOWCASE BEFORE MAKING ANY ALTERATIONS**

My Current Build
•After doing a quick research on rootzwiki, I ended up rooting my showcase at the end of the day, however curiosity killed the
Now after the root, I attempted to replace the ROM with (CyanogenMod) most of theses moves I went through with no step by step so bear with me.

1. Downloaded Wifi and tether for root users from ( Google play store)
2.downloaded the unofficial-fascinate unstable mod from( get.cm) **Did this b
accidentally) 
3. Downloaded cwm 7 fixed Odin
4. Downloaded Odin 1.8&3.3
5. Replaced showcase ROM with unofficial fascinate (cyanomod) 
**note still did not and currently don't have the required files to go back original**
(Now stuck with unofficial ROM)

On my PC now> 
•Downloaded gapps20121212
•I Repeat ( DO NOT DOWNLOAD ANY OTHER VERSION BUT THIS ONE)
•GAPPS 20121212 Will be installed from SD through CWM recovery
•I chose to download the most current (CyanogenMod-fascinate10.1 nightly)
1. Now through CWM recovery I installed (CyanogenMod. Nightly & gapps 20121212)

Now at this time you're Straight talk showcase is now VZW fascinate(with android 4.2.2 & Verizon broadcast. Build. Prop
Some issues that I ran into and figured out include:

1. Aokp keyboard and apps in unofficial CyanMod
2.greyed signal bars
3. No 3G signal
4. Data drops
5. Swapp config
6. Downloading CM nightly's without large data,time consumption and those on a limited data plans.
7. Simple lag fixes and manual RAM modifications within CyanogenMod settings
8. Unveil Developer options in settings
9. Current official VZW APN settings
10. Known specific app list for best performance results ***
***I have files and Apps on hand that will be available at my earliest convince ***
***please give me a chance to upload important files ***


----------



## UlsterExPat (Feb 19, 2013)

With _*very little effort *_I found on this site the instructions to restore a Straight talk Samsung Showcase to stock. With all the firmware and applications needed to do so here. http://rootzwiki.com...tiple-carriers/. There may not be to many showcase owners here to help you out with your every need.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Just to help you out 

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38697-guide-straighttalk-s950c-showcase-flashing-romsrootinggoing-back-to-stock/


----------



## UlsterExPat (Feb 19, 2013)

Hmmmmm after rereading my post I come across as a right grumpy sod. Sorry!


----------

